# Army Cadet Corps Flag - Damaged



## Bergeron 971 (5 Dec 2006)

Ok, I have been involved with the 2360, CHofO flag party from 1996, 97 and the 2644 Le Regi de Hull from 1998 to 2000.
I took 5 or 6 years off after aging out and decided to come back to 2644 as a CI. I now train the their flag party.
Thing is the corps flag was neglected before 1998 and was further negliected from 2000 to 2006. 
In 1998 I repaired rips in the flag due to the constant pulling as the flag poles was to long and the carriers couldn't get a hold of it. I've seen this flag touch the flag years before one more then one occasion, as well as one of the year I was flag party cmdr, the carrier got upset and through is like he was in the olympics. wrote a report about it "Felt liek beating him, but held my cool" Funny thing is after I left the CC he ended up CSM of teh corps. Blows my mind. Anyway....
This flag has water stains due to poeple trying to clean it, it is durty like you wouldn't believe as most of the carriers hadn't worn gloves it while handling and in some places the red has run or stained other parts of the white. 

Since my return aprox 2 years ago, I've supervised and trained the flag party and made strict rules regarding handling the flags without gloves at all times, and storage.

My question, is this can this flag be cleaned? I know the red stains are there for ever, but the yellow and brown stains, I would love to see go.
Has anyone ever had their corps flags cleaned successfully? Drycleaned etc?

or am I shit out of luck, and should continue keeping an eye on the flag and keep it from geting neglected any further?


----------



## manhole (5 Dec 2006)

maybe it's time for a new flag.......


----------



## Elwood (5 Dec 2006)

Yeah, just get a new one.


----------



## Bergeron 971 (5 Dec 2006)

I dought its an option, Its our flag. we'll keep her. I call her GEORGE.

And a new flag would be 850.00$ +

and I do not see reg force or res force units changing their colours for cleaner ones.

If I can't get George clean, it'll only be part of her caracater.  ;D


----------



## Elwood (5 Dec 2006)

You call HER George?  ;D


----------



## Bergeron 971 (5 Dec 2006)

LMAO, yep, alittle humour never hert.  
PS, its a joke.


----------



## Elwood (5 Dec 2006)

Joke understood.  

Bring the flag to a good dry-cleaner. I'm sure they can kerosene that baby and clean her up to look good. George will be happy if you brought her in. If they don't get all the stains out, I'm sure she will look better than before.

Do it if George is worth it.  8)


----------



## Bergeron 971 (5 Dec 2006)

shes worth it, but its like geting a nose job, I'l worried she'll end up uglier then before.


----------



## rwgill (5 Dec 2006)

You can get it cleaned, but it could also be time for a new flag. :'(

Flags are not that expensive when you get them done by someone who knows what they are doing.  Joe Drouin (in Gatineau) and Penny's both deal with companies overseas and you can get a flag at half the price if not cheaper.  It may take a little longer, but it's worth the wait.

You can nail your sponsor with this cost, or make a "NEW FLAG" fundraising project.  You may not be able to get $400 from one sponsor, but if you get 40 people to give $10, you end up with $400.

We received new flags, both Corps' and National flag for under $1000.


----------



## Klc (5 Dec 2006)

Idealy you should look into a new flag... It *is* the very symbol of your unit.

If you do, I highly sugguest looking into keeping a good (read - immaculate, never to be touched with bare hands) parade flag, and using something else as a practice flag. We had specific dummy flags for this, but you _could_ use George even, if you don't want to fuly retire her. We had an older slightly worn flag as a unit pennant, as well - something to run around with during Fallcon/Sports Tab (of course, still taking the same care a flag deserves - just with a litttle bit of flag waving to bring up espirit de corps during competitions.) It made me proud to see our youngest cadets jumping at the chance to carry, and even run laps with our flag held high and proud. Really taught them what it stood for, and they in turn learned to respect the flags.


----------



## Bergeron 971 (5 Dec 2006)

I don't think we'll use this flag in the ways mentioned above, You do not see the unit of our military taking out their colours at unit hockey games. 
As for Joe Drouin and Pennies, I know them both, I can't talk for Pennies cadet flags, but I am at Joes on a weekly basis. And I am VERY picky. The flags I've seen from joe, are generally made for display only at the logos etc are paded. 

I am currently building a Cdn flag to go with George, and its looking great, waiting for the gold trim to come in before I unveil it to the flag party.

My Buddy and I both former senior cadets of that corps have come back to help with the military aspect of the corps and using actual Cdn or fake CC flags are FORBIDEN in the CF. therefore we applied it to the CC. We plan to have Red and White flags made for practice use. cut to the size of the flags with matching fringe. But like I said, no more using our national flag and corp flag to teach gold stars to drill. as well no more CC flag to be used to flay around at anything but official Parades, mess dinners etc. 

It is an honour to even touch the corps flag now that I am back. Only those in the flag party may touch it. And we parade it weekly.


----------



## ryanmann356 (5 Dec 2006)

get a George 2.0 ;D


----------



## Bergeron 971 (5 Dec 2006)

Theres only one george.


----------



## 211RadOp (6 Dec 2006)

As a former Cameron Cadet (early '80s), I think you should look at replacing it if it is in that bad of condition. As for using it at the sporting events mentioned below, it would be a good moral booster when you kick the Guards buts!!


----------



## Bergeron 971 (6 Dec 2006)

nop, it won't be used to waving its our flag(colours) as most officers don't like us to say colours, We're promoting the same style rules and showing the importance of that flag, I get upset when they use it for recruitment in malls without supervision. For sports etc we should use out affiliated units regimental flag. like i said, you do not see military units using there colours for motivation at comps. they use regimental flags.

I do not want to replace it, It would only further promotes how cadet corps flags are only rags that can be replaced. its like your wife, you do not replace her once she gets old.


----------



## Sig_Des (6 Dec 2006)

Bergeron 971 said:
			
		

> its like your wife, you do not replace her once she gets old.



The hell you say!


----------



## wannabe SF member (6 Dec 2006)

A flag is not like a random object you replace when its dirty, it represents your corp your identity:
Clean her up as much as you can and keep her, it will represent your identity even more, with a twist ;D


----------



## Pea (6 Dec 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> The hell you say!



Des, Des, Des.... whatever shall we do with you?  :tsktsk:   :-*


----------



## Sig_Des (6 Dec 2006)

Ok, seriously though..

If your flag is ragged, and dirty, clean it and repair it. If it's still torn, and ragged, and unable to be repaired, get a new one. The flag should represent you well.

If the old Flag, "George" (I'm personally against naming it, but to each their own) is of such emotional value to the corps, clean it as much as possible, mount it, and display it as a history bit in a place of honour. You can have the best of both worlds, the old flag on display, showing history, and a new flag that is used for parades, to look crisp and professional.


----------



## Michael OLeary (6 Dec 2006)

Chawki Bensalem said:
			
		

> A flag is not like a random object you replace when its dirty, it represents your corp your identity:
> Clean her up as much as you can and keep her, it will represent your identity even more, with a twist ;D



A Regimental Colour is certainly not "a random object" either, and it most certainly "represents [a unit's] identity", but Colours are regularly replaced when wear and tear, or unfortunate circumstances, require it to ensure they are presentable and ready for use.

I would think a Cadet Corps flag deserves similar treatment in that its condition also shows to the casual observer how well you look after your symbols of identity.


----------



## Bergeron 971 (6 Dec 2006)

I like the way you guys back me up, 
PS, the name was a joke. I guess people started calling her George after i made that joke, But  she is a female. Just doesn't have a name.

Its not that damaged, I am a perfectionist, it has water stains. and YEARS ago when i was flag party commander I brought the flag home and fixed a tair in the border due to the pulling, and ever since did the job.

I just wanna know if shes bath capable, cause, even I take a bath ever month or so. 

Our corps will be 50 in 3 or so years, and I'm helping to build the corps to what it deserves to be. The history book, pictures etc, where thrown away by the former CO, and no one know about the history of out corps. It was all in those items etc, we have a LT which was my WO when I was a newbee that's as far as we can go now, 
I'm presently working on contacting people for pictures and things they have to donate for our CC.
I know we had a rich history. We just need to find it.


----------



## Michael OLeary (6 Dec 2006)

Talk to your local dry cleaner.  Find one that actually runs the business, not the person at the drop-off counter at the local Superstore market.


----------



## Elwood (6 Dec 2006)

You should post a "before" pic of "George" and an after pic of her! Also when she's clean, give the cadets a speech on how not to disrespect flags.


----------



## Burrows (7 Dec 2006)

In my opinion you're all (most of you) reading way too much into this.

A flag is a flag.  A regiments colours are honoured as important items of the regiment (for a good reason of course), but it shouldn't be a huge debate.  As a cadet and a person in general, someone giving a longwinded speech does *NOTHING* for peoples interest levels.  I've had lectures on leadership turn into the Boer war.  Just fix the flag, get a new flag, do SOMETHING, and ensure the flag is respected, there need not be any long winded speeches, an officer so obsessed with the flag that he's becoming a borderline psychopath, or any other special treatment.

Bottom line; fix the situation then move on, don't be paranoid and don't waste other peoples time.


----------



## Bergeron 971 (7 Dec 2006)

that you personal opinion? Others where openly welcome to the idea of seeing the flag if cleaned etc, I think people come on the internet  TO waste time, if not they wouldn't be on in the first place, they would be doing something productive with their lives.
The original post asked a simple question, had anyone ever had a corps flag dry cleaned.
The rest people mentioned cause they felt the need.
Personally there moderation and dictacting. I see nothing wrong with the thread.

Most of this thread was a joke, such as the name George, etc. I had a laugh. I'm sure others laughed as well. That's what I'm here for, laughs and make contacts/friends, and share each others experiences.


----------



## Elwood (7 Dec 2006)

Relax dude... it's like an episode of Seinfeld. Pointless but amusing.


----------



## Michael OLeary (7 Dec 2006)

And done.


----------

